
LightShot screenshot URLs easily harvested - sys32768
Just a warning to others who may use the popular LightShot screenshot tool that generates prnt.sc URLs. Those URLs can easily be changed by incrementing characters to &quot;walk&quot; through screenshots made by others.<p>Within a couple of minutes of testing, I saw somebody&#x27;s 401k and a driver license.
======
jasonrojas
Last time I saw something like this, it was from someone's browser extension
using pastebin as a backend. Wonder if there are anything similar things for
this.

